# CalMAN Help Thread



## mechman

Joel Barsotti, Joshua Quain, Michael Chen (michael tlv), Ray Coronado (RayJr) and others are here and can answer any questions you may have regarding CalMAN. Feel free to ask them your questions here in this thread.

One of the things you can also do is to use Skype to get real time help with CalMAN. RayJr and Michael provide this support during the evening on weekdays IIRC. Keep in mind that Ray is Pacific time and Michael is Mountain time. They can help you with real time troubleshooting by utilizing Screen Sharing! What is Screen Sharing?



> Show people exactly what you're talking about Screen share a presentation over a call and stay in control, show friends and family photos without having to send them - even give gran a quick demo of how you use email, so she can start using it, too.











*CalMAN support Skype addresses*

calman.help.1
calman.help.2​


----------



## Sonnie

I wanted to give my experience using Skype with these guys. I signed on pretty early in the morning CST and sent out a message on Skype to both Ray and Michael. At the time I was not aware of their time constraints/hours, etc. Later that afternoon Michael replied on Skype. We were able to video chat, and we also set it up so he could see my laptop screen and see that the readings/measurements as I made adjustments to the set. 

I am extremely green to CalMAN and calibration, but Michael was able to walk me through a lot of different steps to help me better familiarize myself with CalMAN. Of course we used his Professional Revised workflow, and it helped simplify a few things for me. It really boils down to a lot of repetitive use and what the easiest workflow is for each individual. After about an hour, Michael and I took a break. Later that evening Ray rang me back on Skype and we talked a bit as well. Then about 9PM Michael rang back and we continued doing some grayscale and CMS adjustments and measurements. 

I have to say that it is really nice to see who you are talking to and for them to be able to see your CalMAN readings as the same time. This was by far one of the best learning experiences for me... and I can promise you, I was totally green to all of this when I started. 

Great experience and highly recommended... :T


----------



## Hutchinshouse

*Re: CalMAN help thread*

Awesome! I just ordered Calman4 and the DTP-94 combo from SpectraCal. Free shipping and free autocal too. I'm looking to cal my PRO-60X5FD. I'm hoping to dial in my Elite before and after the teal fix. One question I have, if I'm not happy with the results, can I reset ALL TV settings (via Calman) and start over? I've seen several videos on Calman. Looks real slick! I cannot wait to fire it up.


----------



## mechman

*Re: CalMAN help thread*



Hutchinshouse said:


> Awesome! I just ordered Calman4 and the DTP-94 combo from SpectraCal. Free shipping and free autocal too. I'm looking to cal my PRO-60X5FD. I'm hoping to dial in my Elite before and after the teal fix. One question I have, if I'm not happy with the results, can I reset ALL TV settings (via Calman) and start over? I've seen several videos on Calman. Looks real slick! I cannot wait to fire it up.


According to their list, CalMAN does not have DDC with the new Elites, yet. So you'd have to reset the settings on the TV itself. Turbe has ControlCal for the Elites. It looks like you may be able to do this with that. :T

I'd love to hear what you think of the DTP-94 when you get it. That's a meter you don't hear too much about.


----------



## RayJr

Calman added DDC for the Elites in the last build.

RayJr


----------



## mechman

*Re: CalMAN help thread*

In 4.4.2 Ray? And can he reset everything via CalMAN? 

Thanks by the way! You've been a tremendous help for me and for HTS! :T

**Edit** - I even had the press release posted here. I need more coffee.


----------



## Turbe

*Re: CalMAN help thread*



Hutchinshouse said:


> Awesome! I just ordered Calman4 and the DTP-94 combo from SpectraCal. Free shipping and free autocal too. I'm looking to cal my PRO-60X5FD. I'm hoping to dial in my Elite before and after the teal fix. One question I have, if I'm not happy with the results, can I reset ALL TV settings (via Calman) and start over? I've seen several videos on Calman. Looks real slick! I cannot wait to fire it up.





mechman said:


> Turbe has ControlCal for the Elites. It looks like you may be able to do this with that. :T
> 
> I'd love to hear what you think of the DTP-94 when you get it. That's a meter you don't hear too much about.


Yes, you can reset each ISFccc Memory with ControlCAL. Currently, all the official Controls are supported but I will be enabling some additional (but optional) "*non-official *cough**" Controls to aid Calibrators as I have done with some of the other Models ControlCAL supports (in regards to non-official/hidden/sm tweaks)... :devil:

Hutchinshouse, I am curious why you selected the DTP-94 when the i1Display 3 is available and supported with CalMAN...


----------



## Hutchinshouse

^^^^ Truthfully, I thought SpectraCal had them in order of quality. Since the 94 bundle cost a tad more than the i1 bundle, I assumed it must be slightly better. Is the 94 not good enough for my Elite? I'm new at this, I want to be sure I got the right h/w for the job.


----------



## Turbe

I always recommend the EyeOne Pro (Spectro) if someone is going to have only one meter.. however, it's more expensive.

If you want a Colorimeter, I would have went with the i1Display Pro Retail Bundle or OEM i1Display Bundle.. that meter has the latest X-Rite Colorimeter technology.. the DTP-94 is an older design (but IMO a better choice vs the older Display 2 designs). They also have the C6 and I believe they have a table for the Sharp RGBY Displays.

I'm not sure if you ordered it over the phone or not, but I would think that SpectraCal Sales (or all the SpectraCal staff here) would have steered you to the new i1Display series (OEM i1Display, i1Display Pro Retail, SpectraCal C6)...

Joshua is here, if you wanted, I bet he would get you taken care of


----------



## Hutchinshouse

Thanks for the info.^^^^

I ordered the 94 via the Internet. However, I just got off the phone with SpectraCal. I was able to change my order to the i1Display Pro Retail Bundle. It should ship out tomorrow. Thanks for your help. I've been calibrating my TVs for years via several test discs and blue filters etc. I thought it was time to take it to the next level. Thanks again.


----------



## Turbe

I think you made the right decision to switch the the i1Display Pro for that price range...


----------



## mechman

Turbe said:


> I think you made the right decision to switch the the i1Display Pro for that price range...


I would agree! :T


----------



## lcaillo

Same here. Good choice!


----------



## RayJr

another:T

good choice

Later
RayJr


----------



## Hutchinshouse

Ok, I'm using calman 4.5 and i1 pro. When I dial in grayscale on my Sharp Elite 60" my reds still clip. Per the charts red is no higher than blue or green. In fact, my 10 point grayscale looks great. Very flat. Any reason why only red clips when using the S&M clipping pattern? I did confirm the autocal worked and saved the settings just fine. FYI - I'm using a blu-ray disc for the grayscale patterns. Clearly I'm new at this, any help would be great.


----------



## mechman

Try reducing your contrast a click or two.


----------



## Hutchinshouse

Yeah, I tried that. It fixed the clipping, but now my tv is below the luminance spec for a bright room. I'd like to keep the luminance but solve the red clipping. I tried raising the backlight to get my luminance back to spec, it didn't get me all the way back. My contrast was set to 80 for the grayscale run. I can correct the red clipping by dropping contrast to 55. But as mentioned, I loose the ideal bright room luminance. Thank for your help.


----------



## Joel Barsotti

Hutchinshouse said:


> Yeah, I tried that. It fixed the clipping, but now my tv is below the luminance spec for a bright room. I'd like to keep the luminance but solve the red clipping. I tried raising the backlight to get my luminance back to spec, it didn't get me all the way back. My contrast was set to 80 for the grayscale run. I can correct the red clipping by dropping contrast to 55. But as mentioned, I loose the ideal bright room luminance. Thank for your help.


It can't be done.

Total luminance is far from the most important thing, get the clipping right and you'll have optimized the capability of the TV.

Ideal bright room luminance is a myth anyway, It's a huge range and if you 4fl under "the minimum" or 10fl over "the max" either would likely look fine.


----------



## mechman

Looks like Joel beat me to it. :T 

Remember the three rules of setting contrast:


No Clipping
No Discoloration
No Eye Fatigue

Numbers thrown out there for what your luminance should be are nothing more than guidelines.


----------



## Hutchinshouse

Right on then! I'm good. Told ya I was new at this. Very cool software.


----------



## Sonnie

The best I could do with my 65VT30 was about 23fL ... in a dim room. Michael TLV and I tried several settings, but it wasn't to be, yet the display looks dynamite, so I ain't worried about it.


----------



## ALMFamily

I PM'd Mech this question, but after finding this thread I thought it might be good to ask it here just in case anyone else felt foolish asking. :R

I am completely new to good HT (Bose Acoutimass owner from 6+ years ago ) and have never used any video calibrating software. That said, I would like to begin! How noober (not user - I am not even that qualified!) friendly is the DIY kit being offered at the moment?


----------



## mechman

ALMFamily said:


> I PM'd Mech this question, but after finding this thread I thought it might be good to ask it here just in case anyone else felt foolish asking. :R
> 
> I am completely new to good HT (Bose Acoutimass owner from 6+ years ago ) and have never used any video calibrating software. That said, I would like to begin! How noober (not user - I am not even that qualified!) friendly is the DIY kit being offered at the moment?


It's fairly friendly. In a few days we'll be posting a huge DIY Video Calibration with CalMAN How-To thread. Then it should be fairly simple. :T


----------



## ALMFamily

mechman said:


> It's fairly friendly. In a few days we'll be posting a huge DIY Video Calibration with CalMAN How-To thread. Then it should be fairly simple. :T


In that case - consider me sold! :spend:


----------



## sahmen

Another DIY noob here interested in buying one of SpectraCal's bundles: so far, what peaked my interest was the OEM ¡1Display 2 bundle, but on the Spectral site, I also saw another bundle with an M2 colorimeter which is slightly more expensive, but within my budget, so I was wondering whether buying the M2 bundle comes with an advantage over the ¡1Display 2 bundle that is worth the extra $50... My understanding from reading these forums is that the ¡1Display Pro is probably the best for a noob enthusiast like me, but it is outside my budget's reach (approx. $300) now, so I'd be grateful if someone can steer me toward the best software + colorimeter combo to get.

Also, I have a Panasonic GT30, an older Panasonic PZ700, (both plasmas), and a Samsung UNC7000 series LED... If I am going to experience some compatibility issues with the Calman software, I am hoping someone can make me aware of them. Any help would be welcome... I am ready to plunge into this DIY calibration thing now. Thanks.


----------



## RayJr

Give me a call...www.socalht.com for phone number

I can help you


----------



## Turbe

sahmen said:


> Another DIY noob here interested in buying one of SpectraCal's bundles: so far, what peaked my interest was the OEM ¡1Display 2 bundle, but on the Spectral site, I also saw another bundle with an M2 colorimeter which is slightly more expensive, but within my budget, so I was wondering whether buying the M2 bundle comes with an advantage over the ¡1Display 2 bundle that is worth the extra $50... My understanding from reading these forums is that the ¡1Display Pro is probably the best for a noob enthusiast like me, but it is outside my budget's reach (approx. $300) now, so I'd be grateful if someone can steer me toward the best software + colorimeter combo to get.
> 
> Also, I have a Panasonic GT30, an older Panasonic PZ700, (both plasmas), and a Samsung UNC7000 series LED... If I am going to experience some compatibility issues with the Calman software, I am hoping someone can make me aware of them. Any help would be welcome... I am ready to plunge into this DIY calibration thing now. Thanks.


The M2 is a i1Display 2 but with LED table (for CalMAN) saved on in a file, it won't make a difference on your Plasmas. If you can increase you Budget, go with the i1Display Pro series (Retail or OEM), I believe you would be better off with it vs the Display 2 series.. if you could double your budget, the ColorMunki Spectro would be the best choice under $600 IMO.


----------



## Joel Barsotti

Turbe said:


> The M2 is a i1Display 2 but with LED table (for CalMAN) saved on in a file, it won't make a difference on your Plasmas. If you can increase you Budget, go with the i1Display Pro series (Retail or OEM), I believe you would be better off with it vs the Display 2 series.. if you could double your budget, the ColorMunki Spectro would be the best choice under $600 IMO.


The M2 is a little bit better than that since it both the LCD and LED tables are calibrated per unit against the CS2000 in our lab and the tables are flashed into the meter (not that it makes a difference where the tables come from).

But I do agree If you are going to step up to a better meter, the i1 Display Pro is a MUCH better meter, where the M2 is a refienment of the i1 Display2.


----------



## sahmen

It seems increasing the budget and getting a better colorimeter is the best way to go then. Thanks guys, for the quick responses.


----------



## ALMFamily

Firing up an old thread! 

I have a i1 Display Pro Retail colorimeter and I am using CalMan v4. What display type should I select if I am using a Panasonic AE-7000U projector? The only options I am seeing are front / rear projector with CRT and UHP as options. Would it be classified as a Front Projector UHP?

Thanks!


----------



## mechman

ALMFamily said:


> Would it be classified as a Front Projector UHP?
> 
> Thanks!


That's correct Joe! :T


----------



## ALMFamily

mechman said:


> That's correct Joe! :T


Thank you sir! :hail:


----------



## Joel Barsotti

The lamp in the projector is UHP, that's the one to pick.


----------



## ALMFamily

Thanks Joel!


----------



## ALMFamily

Joel,

I hit a bump in the road and wonder if you could shed some light for me. I have my i1 Display Pro set up on a tripod facing the projector and have the mode set to Front Projector UHP as you and Mech pointed out. I am using the D-Cinema picture mode on my Panansonic AE7000-U.

I tried to get pre-calibration readings with the diffuser on, but I was getting Error 36 which stated that the diffuser could not be on to take luminance readings. It would not allow me to take any readings until I removed the diffuser. I am concerned that I am going to get skewed results if I face the meter toward the projector and take readings without the diffuser (and my initial readings showed very high green levels (around 115-120) with red levels fairly low (less than 90 is most cases)).

Should I just turn the meter to face the screen and remove the diffuser, or is there something I am missing in the setup process that is not allowing me to take measurements with the diffuser on?

Joe


----------



## Joel Barsotti

I believe if you want to measure from the projector, after you select the meter mode, you have to go back to that same drop down and select "Current - diffuser enabled".

Also you typically do want to read from the screen. The screen is an integral part of the display system by measuring from the screen you're including all of the characteristics the screen adds to the system.


----------



## ALMFamily

Joel Barsotti said:


> I believe if you want to measure from the projector, after you select the meter mode, you have to go back to that same drop down and select "Current - diffuser enabled".
> 
> Also you typically do want to read from the screen. The screen is an integral part of the display system by measuring from the screen you're including all of the characteristics the screen adds to the system.


Thanks Joel - I will see if I can find that option.

As I am using a very neutral screen (C&S Ultra which if memory serves is N9), I was going to try the method Mech suggested in his detailed DIY thread. I think I will try it both ways - just for nothing more than more practice. 

Appreciate the help!


----------



## mechman

In the calibration write-up, the intent to get readings directly from the pj were meant to be directed at folks using a meter that doesn't read the lower grayscale that well such as the i1pro spectro. With your i1Display3, I'd just take the readings from the screen. :T


----------



## ALMFamily

mechman said:


> In the calibration write-up, the intent to get readings directly from the pj were meant to be directed at folks using a meter that doesn't read the lower grayscale that well such as the i1pro spectro. With your i1Display3, I'd just take the readings from the screen. :T


Thanks Mech - that saves me a fair bit of time. Cheers!


----------

